# New to the Cat Forum - saying Hi - & meeeoooooow to you



## Little Mo (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi to all lovely kitties & their Moms & Dads!! This looks like a fun place & Im hoping to get to know a lot of you & make some friends!!








Please say hello,
Lots of friendly headbumps to you all,
Purrrrrrrrrr purrrrrrrrrrrrr,
Little Mo


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! You'll really like it here!

Marie (staff to the divas)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome, you will learn so much here, I know that I have.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Is that your kitty? Very cute!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome from a fellow Londoner!










your kitty is very cute, and you have an interesting website


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome!!!!!
great website too :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Little Mo


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! Your website is hysterical!

Mo's diary - the hairball part?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to Mo and his mum & dad!


----------

